# New Baby! (human kind)



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, after all the excitement of Truffles arrival, I thought we would settle down for a little while. Not so! My grandson made an early arrival last night at 1am! He is in the NICU, and was on a ventilator briefly. He is already off the vent and doing well. He should sail through and hopefully be ready to go home when my DIL is discharged. So, this is James Matthew! (the little tube is a small feeding tube to keep the air out of his tummy and will come out when he starts to feed.)


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

New Grandma!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Grandma! James is very handsome...he appears to be very healthy and an appropriate size...do you mind sharing why he is in the NICU? How early was he?

I hope your daughter makes a speedy recovery from labor, and I hope you enjoy your new family member!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my what a pretty baby, congratulations, they grow fast....


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... look at that little angel. What a gift from God he is! :wub:

Give my congratulations to the new mommy! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Look at those cute little baby feet! :wub: James Matthew looks like a little angel.. :innocent: 

Congrats!! :thumbsup: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What great news!!!! Congrats to you, your family, and this new little one for making such a strong push so early in life


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulatons!!! Your grandson is adorable. Wow, you have had one exciting week.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats again!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

CONGRATS ..cherish every moment.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a little sweetie! Congratulations to all!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Pam, he's beautiful! Congratulations! He has beautiful color and wonderful features.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness! What an absolute little handsome doll baby he is!! Congratulations Grandma, and of course to the proud parents!! I LOVE his little feet. Another one of Gods perfect miracles.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Congratulations, Grandma! James is very handsome...he appears to be very healthy and an appropriate size...do you mind sharing why he is in the NICU? How early was he?
> 
> I hope your daughter makes a speedy recovery from labor, and I hope you enjoy your new family member!


 He is about 4 weeks early. He had some mild respiratory distress after delivery. He was placed on the vent to recieve a dose of lung surfactant which is the substance lacking in preemie lungs. It is very common threapy now. Not worrisome at all to me, after working in the NICU for 20 years!!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

awww how cute. Congratulations!!!!! I am a new gram myself. How exciting.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Pam what a week. Congrats Grandma.:chili: Your grandson is a precious gift from God.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! You are truly blessed. First Truffles and now baby James. Enjoy every moment if this


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

He is adorable!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to meet my little ladybug.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a true angel. He looks so beautiful!! wow- Congratulations!! you have so much love!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am telling you Pam.......new malt and new baby!!! You are just having a good time lately. I want a grandchild so badly and Heather is trying........maybe someday!!! Congrats on that darling little grandson! He is beautiful!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - - Congratulations :chili::chili: What an absolutley beautiful grandson.:wub: You must be on :cloud9: This is your lucky month. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy! You must be over the moon with happiness:chili:

I LOVE his piggy toes:wub: Congrats grandma


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to you and your whole family!
That is wonderful!
Lovely pictures of the new grandson!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, I didn't know newborns could be on ventilators. I'm glad he's going to sail through. He's just precious! Congrats to you!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Congratulations!! ENJOY every moment they grow up so fast.. Jeanne


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks like he was kissed by the angels just before he arrived in the NICU. Kiss him from us now! Kitzel says "for me too!" 
He is precious---I am old enough to be a gramy but for now we enjoy Kitzi! God knows best.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow he's so precious! Congratulations Grandma!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He is really sweet, congratulations!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How precious :wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a beautiful baby. Congratulations Gramma:aktion033:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Well that is one CUTE baby!!! Congratulations Grandma!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh how beautiful!!!! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Pam, Your little James is just perfect!! What a handsome little face and great coloring. Congrats on beautiful little Truffles too!! What a fun surprise to read :chili: about both babies :wub:.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful baby, GrandMa. You must be ecstatic!!
xoxoxoxox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pam, Congratulations on your new grandson, he's a little angel.:wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

GORGEOUS! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dont know how i missed this but congratulations grandma !! he is an absolute doll , much too cute , god bless him !!


----------

